# The Boys.



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

*Meet the boys..*



​


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Great shots


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

DustyRat said:


> Great shots


I try. :3


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

bloomington bob said:


> Very nice!


Thanks!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Lol at the last pic, never seen a rat laying like that. Looks like he just got home from the gym.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I love the second pic!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my goodness they're adorable!! Number two is perfect, that's an awesome shot.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Love your 3 little fanboys sitting there watching you on the computer! Also the second picture winking with his little hat!  

p.s Jelly of your RBG led keyboard, why wont they make non usb versions! *faceapalm*


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Fu-Inle said:


> Lol at the last pic, never seen a rat laying like that. Looks like he just got home from the gym.


Hahaha, Spaghetti is so odd. He was the shyest out of the big boys but he's grown out of it for the most part. I adore all of them. x) He definitely lifts...snacks into his mouth. xP


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Grotesque & Hey-Fey: He literally sat there for a solid 3 minutes looking so confused. I laughed soooo hard!


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Amph said:


> Love your 3 little fanboys sitting there watching you on the computer! Also the second picture winking with his little hat!
> 
> p.s Jelly of your RBG led keyboard, why wont they make non usb versions! *faceapalm*


I haven't played video games in a few days, but sometimes they'll all be on there. All 6 of them, sprawled out. It's suuuper funny/adorable. 
My mechanical keyboard freaks out Spaghetti sometimes because it's so loud. XD


----------

